# Tour on ASEAN ~featuring MANILA~



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

*MANILA* - the city of people, city of friendship, city of life. A city which got less attention by fellow Malaysians*. When talk about Philippines, we only know Arroyo, Imelda Marcos, Fidel Ramos, Joseph Estrada, People's Power ...or Mount Pinatobu perhaps? (hah, truly is we love talking about politics...). Other than that, we might know about its political crisis, economic crisis, food crisis or any other 'crisis' there. 

Yet we forgot the city of Manila where the heart pumped from Makati through its vein of EDSA (Epifanio de los Santos Avenue) and its artery of Roxas Boulevard has many things to offer. 

Oh...how i miss its friendship and hospitality....:wave:

*sorry, i give my comment from the eyes of a Malaysian.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

heh, i have no ideas where this car is came from. i forgot to ask my friend there....
-------------------------------------------------------------




























Nope, it is not a carving. It's just a '3D' paintings. the details look so majestic.

-----------------------------------------------------------------









A city of 14 millions inhabitants, no wonder you will see numbers of wedding ceremonies during weekends. and for most prominent churches, only rich families can afford ceremony in those granduer spainiard legacies.










Dated back in 1565, *Miguel López de Legazpi* established first European settlement in the Philippines, which indirectly brought the Christianity to the locals Filipinos. Welcome to the Philippines, the only Christian nation (yeah, they are a devout Catholic nation) in South East Asia.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


















so, this is the special thing a bout the church. It's an UNESCO World Heritage Site.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Potrait of St. Rita, a member of Augustinian family, inside the Church of San Agustin


----------



## lochinvar (Jul 28, 2005)

The Philippines is a Roman Catholic majority country, not a Christian country. There are around 10 million Muslims in southern Philippines, not to mention other tribes that practices other beliefs.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

inside the Intramuros. once a settlement for the Spanish (strictly no native allowed). Now, the center of tourist attraction. Dogs are there as there are some 'housing' inside those wall, and secirity there wearing some kind of 'colonial era' uniform...


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

the thing is, the Intramuros was heavily damaged during the World War 2, and only some small part of it was survived. even this wall looks like it was a rebuilt. as we can see the different use of blocks where the far left is probably the original one.

-----------------------------------------------------










the best example of [before] and [after] picture...










so, this is the [before] building where the [after] one is totally different.

----------------------------------------------------









there's a small 'colony' of slum inside the intramuros. interesting is, while some countries like Indonesia where the parent of slums just let their kids being 'stray', in manila the family value/family institution is always their first.

they are having some bbq party huh...


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Such heartwarming to see that a fellow SE Asian enjoys what most don't in the Philippines. :hug:

Glad you liked it. 

Also, really awesome pics, you must be a professional photographer.


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

lochinvar said:


> The Philippines is a Roman Catholic majority country, not a Christian country. There are around 10 million Muslims in southern Philippines, not to mention other tribes that practices other beliefs.


A slight correction on that one....

The Philippines is a *predominantly* Christian nation in Asia/Southeast Asia. It used to be the only one, but with East Timor gaining independence, that isn't the case now.


----------



## Lili (Apr 1, 2005)

Your photos are very artistic. 

I enjoyed the annotations.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Interesting story about Rizal that i can conclude. He was potrayed as the National Hero of Philippines by the American. One of the purpose was to give a bad image to the Spaniard, while in the same time hailing American as a savior. that's why we can see in Philippines there is a war memorial tribute to General Douglas MacArthur. they even have a sculptur of him during his landing in Manila...

and interesting if we see the Rizal Monument which looks similar to those Abraham Lincoln or the Taiwan's Chiang Kai-shek Memorial, which have guards and statue. this is so typical American-ish.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

lochinvar said:


> The Philippines is a Roman Catholic majority country, not a Christian country. There are around 10 million Muslims in southern Philippines, not to mention other tribes that practices other beliefs.


yeah, but when we talk about one's country..we always refer to the majority. we all know every country have tribes all that, but i don't think it's nessasary to tell so much details on that...

and my annotation might have some mistakes, feel free to correct me :yes:

anyway, thanks guys for those compliments...:cheers:


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

inside the icon of the Philippines, Jeepney. Wooden chair with decent cushion facing each other. This one even have stereo system inside....

-------------------------------------------









well....most of the time the journey was very bumpy and shaking...

-------------------------------------------------------










don't worry....the ride is very very affordable...


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

thank you oshkoshbgood for making this thread.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

i call it...'Love Triangle' :lol:

thanks guys* for the great tour....kay:

*Filipinos SSC forumers...kevinb and habagatcentral1


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice shots....I miss Rizal park...it has been years that I have not been to Rizal monument.  Terima kasih Oshkosh....


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

thanks for the dinner and the ride too, Ronnie...jumpa di KL ya.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

still, inside Intramuros. a happy faces of a small vendors selling soft drinks and junk foods...i regret bcoz i didn't help supporting that small business....i should've done that...:sleepy:
-------------------------------------------------------------










poor horse....nope, i didn't ride it too. it's expensive i guess....
----------------------------------------------------------------










thanks for the smiles....:hi: they are not filipinos, aren't they?


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

fantastic photos! im a fan!!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

I so love this thread!

You make ordinary subjects look extra-ordinary with your quality shots @oshkosh :applause:


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

Awesome thread, man. Pls show us all you have.


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

oshkoshbgood said:


> filipino becoming very paranoid of terrorism, until every door of shopping mall or supermarket has this security....haha, luckily they are not as strict as those in the airport...




^^   but sometimes the security checking is not that believable...They just open 
the trunk of the vehicle, without really knowing what to check :lol:

Hello, Apa kabar? Thanks for updating us of your shots...


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

woo new pics!
they're awesome!


----------



## Arkdriver (May 2, 2007)

lagi gambar? kalau boleh upload semua. Rindu pulak aku nak balik kampung. Memang cantik2 semua gambar2 tu


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

banyak lagi...malas nak upload semua, sikit2 lah.....btw, thanks kay:










outside the airport...welcoming billboard...










Greenbelt, an up market shopping mall here in makati. i wonder how they move this big tree here...?



















al fresco dining inside flashy, newly built malls....


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

total awesomeness.!


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Excellent photos! thank's for sharing


----------

